# crossover antibiotics?



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Purely to satistfy my curiousity, Which antibiotics available at the feed store are also spescribed to people?

Let's say your dog of maybe 160 lbs had an adventurous night at the bar, injured some ribs, and is now developing an infection from the injury. He's feverish, stiff, pouring cold sweats, and shaking so badly he can barely type. With what would you treat this malady that's also prescribed to humans?

Thanks


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd say get to the Vet asap if you know what I mean and get checked out and make sure that rib didn't puncture something .... I know that 160 lb dog is not afraid of the vet now is he?


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yes get yourself,ohh i mean that dog to a vet... what JIL said


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

First of all keep that dog from going to the bar and gettin in trouble, second go to the vet. Thanks Marc.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

The dog was recently laid off and has no medical insurance.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I know this can go another way but..... you've worked and paid taxes...... I'd say go get checked out..... The system was first made to help not be abused and I don't think you would be considered abusing the system. A puntured lung or organ might not be a good thing go get checked out. Get the right meds so you can heal properly and be able to go back to work when the occassion comes about. Go get checked out don't wait for the pain to go away it's not anything to play with.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

swamp man said:


> The dog was recently laid off and has no medical insurance.


this might be one of those times where a public ER that must take everyone is useful. Then make payment arrangements for afterwards. 

I hope the big puppy is going to learn to be a little more careful, hurts hurt.

Angie

PS: To answer the OP question. I don't know.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bruised ribs shouldn't develop an infection. Broken ribs that have punctured something definitely would.

This is one time where I can advocate seeking medical help. It isn't going to heal on its own and may end up with your poor 160 pound dog cooling to room temperature.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

What Ernie said, definitely.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thinking about this, I'd add get to the ER ASAP! Any infection involving bones or internal organs can spread and become system wide in hours. If you have a fever and shakes, it sounds like that's already a distinct possibility. As for payment, the ER bill may trump the bar tab for a bit. Let us know how you are, please as this does sound serious.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok, for a little further triage ... this advice is not for YOU, Swamp Man, because it's time you get to the doctor.

Sometimes fever and shakes can come from just extreme pain. If you're injured severely the body will sometimes respond by ramping up your fever to make sure no infections set in. It's a preemptive step.

Begin by probing the ribs to determine which ones are damaged. The upper ribs connected to the sternum (the chest plate between the pectoral muscles) usually just crack. It takes a LOT of force to break them in multiple pieces. If that's where the pain is, you should be able to feel along and find the broken spot. It will be the most tender. If it's just cracked and not actually broken in multiple places then wrapping a tight bandage around your chest will help. 

The lower ribs are sometimes called "floating ribs". There's four of them and they are the most easily broken. You'll definitely need a doctor to fix those as one of them may have became detached.

Additional symptoms to look for would be trouble urinating, coughing or spitting up blood, or bloody discharge in your bowel movements. These sometimes will identify that a fragment of the broken rib has punctured an internal organ, but might be just also signs of the blunt force trauma that broke the rib in the first place. Something that struck you with enough force to break a rib also jostled around a lot of the insides, if you know what I mean.

A helpful diagnostic is also knowing how the injury was received. Did you fall while dancing on a table? Or did someone knock you down and kick you repeatedly in the chest while wearing size 12 steel-toed workboots? 

Get to a doctor. It's the only way you're going to know for sure that some broken end of rib bone isn't poking you in the spleen and discharging bile and other toxic substances into your bloodstream. If that has happened, you'll be dead in 72 hours without medical attention.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Ok, for a little further triage ... this advice is not for YOU, Swamp Man, because it's time you get to the doctor.
> 
> Sometimes fever and shakes can come from just extreme pain. If you're injured severely the body will sometimes respond by ramping up your fever to make sure no infections set in. It's a preemptive step.
> 
> ...


The problem is in the ribs/sternum waaaaaay up high. Injury was sustained a week ago yesterday, and wasn't the worst pain the dog has experienced, and I can't for the life of me figure how he may have aggravated it, as the fever and increase in pain didn't come about until two days ago. Aside from a little digging wednesday, there ain't been much in the way of heavy physical activity.
No other symptoms, bodily stuff happening as it should, etc, but as the fever goes up, so does the pain.
As for how ,exactly, the injury was sustained, it's hard to say.....lotsa' licks thrown, and lotsa' crashing around onto stuff, the steps out back, handrail, etc.
I called the po-folks clinic where the dog gets checked for STD's once in a while to see if they do ex-rays and stuff, but they ain't open 'til tomorrow. ER is the only place open, and I can't swing that right now.
Fever is backing off and pain easing up a bit, being the pattern....eases up during the day, gets awful again at night.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

What Ernie said!! Do not pass go... get straight to the ER.

I have noticed animal Pennecillin at the feed store....thought about trying that IF NO OTHER CHOICE was available.(go to the ER!!)


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

A friend of mine was trampled by a horse and broke all but 2 of her ribs. She also had a deflated lung. After a week in a big city hospital, they were talking about sending her home.
The night before she was to come out, she developed a fever and became very ill. One of the rib fragments had migrated over to her heart and was digging a hole. They did emerg surgery and she ended up being in hopsital for another 2 weeks.

Someone needs to put a collar on that dog and get it to the hospital.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Worse at night..laying down changes pressures and fluid level/locations. Harder to breathe. Try sleeping setting up and get to the ER/clinic monday! I would hate to think you have an infection going in the pericardium(sp, sack around the heart)...too many unpleasant possibilities!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Did the dog drink so much he was puking and dry heaving after being kicked?

Hair of the dog?

ruptured spleen?
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/ruptured-spleen/DS00872


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I second what the others said... get thyself to an ER... tell them you're broke... if you still have a home and land, they may balk... in that case, you can pay em back a few bucks a month.

If it was just you, you could make the decision to go to the next plane of existence... but, you got a daughter to take care of. You gotta think about her... you're not going to do her any good if you end up at a funeral home. 

If you have punctured something, and it's infected, if that nastiness gets in your blood stream, you're looking at a cold slab. Septic shock will kill just as bad as a bullet. I know this from very personal experience.

Go now. Not later. Later might not come.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If you do not have an income, all non-profit hospitals have some sort of an assistance program for low income, non-insured patients. At our (Catholic) hospital, it is called Bridge Assistance. At your local hospital is may be called something else, but they will work with you on payment or may waive all charges. Ruptured spleen, damaged liver, pancreatitis (from all that drinking your dog did), pericarditis, lots of things that could be going on, and none of them are good. Get thee to the hospital, NOW. This is your advice nurse speaking! Please go get checked out.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Everyone else has given excellent advice, which you should follow asap, so I'll just answer the original question. Whenever my dogs have generalised infections I give them Amoxycillin. If you can find it FishMox Forte is 500mg per capsule as opposed to regular FishMox which is 250mg/capsule. Amoxy is a broad spectrum, shotgun sort of antibiotic, not very specific and there are plenty of resistant bacteria - rather depending on how often that particular dog takes antibiotics. As mine almost never do, the amoxy usually is pretty effective. I would be giving a 160# dog a dose of 2 caps (1000mg) three times a day. As mentioned before strapping the ribs with athletic tape... er... er... Vetwrap may help the pain, along with general OTC painkillers. I personally like Percogesic because there is also a muscle relaxing effect from it. However, I am not sure that is recommended for canines... Get that puppy to the Vet tomorrow, though.

Mary


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

duct tape, over a halfway clean t-shirt, of course(or a wife beater will work)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> duct tape, over a halfway clean t-shirt, of course(or a wife beater will work)


I don't know that I would use duct tape, but he'll be a lot more comfortable if he wraps his chest with an ace bandage. Wrapping will prevent the ribs from moving outward when breathing. The ribs will still move inward a little when he breathes, but there isn't a lot you can do about that. Still, wrapping will prevent most of the movement, and therefore prevent most of the pain. The ribs will also heal more quickly if they are immobilized. I'm confident that an ace bandage will make him much more comfortable, both day and night.

As for the veterinary medications, if he wants to keep antibiotics on hand for human use I suggest getting some human antibiotics from overseas at a vendor that doesn't require a prescription.

http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/infections/infections.html

If it were just a case of painful ribs he could probably just wait it out, but the fever is of genuine concern. Since the fever is most likely related to the rib injury, he should be examined.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope swamp man comes back with an update today. I hope the injured gets to a doc/vet today and gets fixed up at not too bad an expense.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

How is it that a dog has money enough to go to a bar and be able to afford to drink enough to get drunk but doesnt have enough money to go to a vet?


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> If you do not have an income, all non-profit hospitals have some sort of an assistance program for low income, non-insured patients. At our (Catholic) hospital, it is called Bridge Assistance. At your local hospital is may be called something else, but they will work with you on payment or may waive all charges. Ruptured spleen, damaged liver, pancreatitis (from all that drinking your dog did), pericarditis, lots of things that could be going on, and none of them are good. Get thee to the hospital, NOW. This is your advice nurse speaking! Please go get checked out.


I hope that by now you've been to the doctor. If not, GO! I agree with Manygoatsnmore regarding asking about their assistance plans. The hospital here allows you to fill out a charity care application. You might qualify to get the entire bill covered or you might qualify to have it reduced and can set up a reasonable payment plan.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

CountryWannabe said:


> Everyone else has given excellent advice, which you should follow asap, so I'll just answer the original question. Whenever my dogs have generalised infections I give them Amoxycillin. If you can find it FishMox Forte is 500mg per capsule as opposed to regular FishMox which is 250mg/capsule. Amoxy is a broad spectrum, shotgun sort of antibiotic, not very specific and there are plenty of resistant bacteria - rather depending on how often that particular dog takes antibiotics. As mine almost never do, the amoxy usually is pretty effective. I would be giving a 160# dog a dose of 2 caps (1000mg) three times a day. As mentioned before strapping the ribs with athletic tape... er... er... Vetwrap may help the pain, along with general OTC painkillers. I personally like Percogesic because there is also a muscle relaxing effect from it. However, I am not sure that is recommended for canines... Get that puppy to the Vet tomorrow, though.
> 
> Mary


I was gonna suggest these antibiotics. I ordered the Fish Pen Forte from Amazon not too long ago...BUT like everyone else, I think it's far more serious than something you need to treat yourself.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I hope swamp man comes back with an update today. I hope the injured gets to a doc/vet today and gets fixed up at not too bad an expense.


Felt somewhat better yesterday, but still feelin' some signifigant pain and having to take tylenol to keep the fever beat back. Was encouraged, though, not to be gettin' any worse off. Definitely, it's worse at night, and I'm still sweatin' up a storm even though I don't feel like the fever is all that high (don't have a thermometer) and it ain't hot in my bedroom. At one point when I woke up, I came to the realization that there was something in my bedroom with me, something makin' more noise than a mouse, but just didn't have it in me to get up and deal with it....suppose I'll go investigate that after another cup or two of coffee.

I tried calling clinics and whatnot yesterday, but all are closed on sunday, as is the county health dept, who may be able to tell me where I can get looked at for cheap.

I am familiar with septic shock. Had an incident several years ago, a rare bacteria that entered (they think) through a wound caused by a nasty muffler burn, setteled on a blown disk in my back, and got into my bloodstream. Having spent a week in the hospital and over a month dragging a pic line I.V. around, it ain't an experience I care to repeat. 

The night sweats have me stumped, though. All other factors appear to be equal, so I'm wonderin' if it's got something to do with lying down.

Thanks for y'alls' input here, and via PM's.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe that "something" in your room last night was Way bigger than a mouse. While your mind was open enough to Really Wake You Up. You need to listen to these things- go to the Dr. no matter what. No sense in waking up Dead tomorrow.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Randy Rooster said:


> How is it that a dog has money enough to go to a bar and be able to afford to drink enough to get drunk but doesnt have enough money to go to a vet?


One of the coolest things about HT is the fact that we're allowed to be condescending and judgemental, without being the least bit helpful.

It's very seldom that I go to the bar, RR. An "all you can drink" armband for draft and well drinks cost all of eight bucks. If you can direct me to the medical facility where I can get an exam, x-rays, blood tests, and a prescription for eight dollars, I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I don't know that I would use duct tape, but he'll be a lot more comfortable if he wraps his chest with an ace bandage. Wrapping will prevent the ribs from moving outward when breathing. The ribs will still move inward a little when he breathes, but there isn't a lot you can do about that. Still, wrapping will prevent most of the movement, and therefore prevent most of the pain. The ribs will also heal more quickly if they are immobilized. I'm confident that an ace bandage will make him much more comfortable, both day and night.
> 
> As for the veterinary medications, if he wants to keep antibiotics on hand for human use I suggest getting some human antibiotics from overseas at a vendor that doesn't require a prescription.
> 
> ...


Nevada, thanks for the info, but it was a j-o-k-e for Swamp Man's benefit to cheer him up.

And seriously it may get down to duct tape in the future, I hope people are smart enough to not just put it on bare skin and that they wouldn't wrap so tight so a person can't breathe


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

LOL!! the "dog" ain't dead, nor has he lost his "bite"!! Still think you need the peace of mind that a qualified medical going over will bring. Keep us posted please.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

My vet says that animal drugs are the same stuff humans get- no difference. In fact my brothers dog takes the same High Blood Pressure medicine I do. Which is good to know. His scripts are filled at walmart just like mine. 

However, self diagnosis is not a great idea for something you have no exprience with. Find somone with a clue and let them take care of the dog.

Those symptoms are not indicative of a broken rib but rather something else underlying.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

They make those midgets bigger than they used to eh swamp man?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If I had a 160 pound dog going out to the bar I'd shoot it.:angel:

Seriously though, don't know if its just Texas, but ER's can not turn anyone away here, they have to at least stabilize them and in your case that would mean doing something about the fever.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

DaleK said:


> They make those midgets bigger than they used to eh swamp man?


Oy...wish it had been a midget. This was a big 'un.

There's a new game at the bar. It's kinda' like a video game, but is a punching bag that ya' lay one into, and it measures the power of the lick, spitting out a number between 1 and 1000. It's quite popular, and by mid evening, generally has a crowd of fairly rough individuals lined up to see who can hit the hardest. Add alcohol to this testosterone-fest, and well......somethin' gonna' pop off before the night's over, ya' know? Highest score I've seen yet is from a dude that wears a kilt. Ain't nobody clowned him for his garb so far, and I don't much see it happening anytime soon.

Add to this the fact that smoking was recently banned in all businesses in Hattiesburg, including the bars, so ya' end up with more folks drinkin' in the parking lot (so they can smoke), but there ain't a bouncer, supervision, or anything to keep things under control out there....a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

swamp man said:


> Definitely, it's worse at night


It will be. I've had cracked ribs.

Much of the discomfort at night is caused by laying down. That puts more weight on the damaged ribs than when you're upright. At night you should try to sleep sitting up, by propping yourself up with pillows. Sleeping upright and wrapping the ribs with an ace bandage will help a lot.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

swamp man said:


> Oy...wish it had been a midget. This was a big 'un.
> 
> There's a new game at the bar. It's kinda' like a video game, but is a punching bag that ya' lay one into, and it measures the power of the lick, spitting out a number between 1 and 1000. It's quite popular, and by mid evening, generally has a crowd of fairly rough individuals lined up to see who can hit the hardest. Add alcohol to this testosterone-fest, and well......somethin' gonna' pop off before the night's over, ya' know? Highest score I've seen yet is from a dude that wears a kilt. Ain't nobody clowned him for his garb so far, and I don't much see it happening anytime soon.
> 
> Add to this the fact that smoking was recently banned in all businesses in Hattiesburg, including the bars, so ya' end up with more folks drinkin' in the parking lot (so they can smoke), but there ain't a bouncer, supervision, or anything to keep things under control out there....a recipe for disaster.


Hoping you are better. I hate going to the doc, and have even self treated pneumonia, so I can relate. 
Is the fever down at all?? any kind of weird stripey redness??
Everytime I go to the dentist, and get a filling, I ask for an amoxycillin rx, just so I have a stash. You probably need something a bit more. Dont forget to eat yogurt if you take antibiotics. Our pet shop carries bird antibiotics in addition to fish. Lots of folks stockpile them for emergencies. DH says is probably like generic cigarettes, "the stuff they sweep off the floor".

as for the punching bag thing, our ocean boardwalk vacation has a bull with horns (just the head) you have to try to toss. My DH can always toss the bull, and gathers a crowd every time. My brothers buddy always said DH will always be the front man, because he can toss the bull.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Just noticed where you were, I go to Dr. Massey on 98 and he offers an office visit cash price of $49. It is Southern Medical Care. He is really nice and has a lab on-site. I am interested now that we are in the same neck of the woods just what bar was that dog at? My hubby used to be a bouncer at ropers and I know they had some pretty rough fights there.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Nick, You need to see a doc don't make some of us decide to roadtrip.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

jamala said:


> Just noticed where you were, I go to Dr. Massey on 98 and he offers an office visit cash price of $49. It is Southern Medical Care. He is really nice and has a lab on-site. I am interested now that we are in the same neck of the woods just what bar was that dog at? My hubby used to be a bouncer at ropers and I know they had some pretty rough fights there.


You mean the place near the intersection of 40th by Ward's? That's the place I'll probably go, as I'm not getting any better today....not sure if they do x-rays there, though. If it's the place I'm thinkin' of that's where I went when I caught the mange, but it wasn't Dr. Massey.

The watering hole on question is "The Tavern", on Hardy st, east of hwy 49, but a few blocks west of the zoo, and on the north side of the road...there's a bancorps south by it.
I used to go to Ropers years ago, and a gal friend of mine bartends there, but it's just too dang crowded for my taste, and not exactly my crowd, anyway.

My feed store plan failed, I checked out two here in Petal, and both only carried antibiotic ointments and injectable penicillin. Sooooooo.....
....Unless I make a miraculous recovery over night, I reckon' I'll be goin' to see the sawbones tomorrow. My mom, my girlfriend, my ex wife, and two of my ex girlfriends have all ralleyed together and are having a contest to see who can screech "go to the doctor!" the loudest and the most often, and I've gotta' at least shut 'em up. Ma is winning the screech-off so far, but bein' as how my girlfriend's ship is headed out, as we speak, to tie to an oil rig for god knows how long, she's cramming in as much nagging as possible before her cell loses a signal, so I'm expecting her to make a comeback. 
I swear, If I could only watch the Saints game, I think I'd feel better.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Good for them, Nick! lol You really do need to go to the dr. Give me a holler if I can help in any way. I'll give you a call tomorrow evening and see how you are doing


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Dr. Massey is futher out toward oak grove on 98, near the New point shopping center. But they do x-rays at Immediate care by wards also. Immediate care will send you to Forrest General if they can't treat you though. Hope you get better soon saints score is 31 to 17 right now Saints winning.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

swamp man said:


> One of the coolest things about HT is the fact that we're allowed to be condescending and judgemental, without being the least bit helpful.
> 
> It's very seldom that I go to the bar, RR. An "all you can drink" armband for draft and well drinks cost all of eight bucks. If you can direct me to the medical facility where I can get an exam, x-rays, blood tests, and a prescription for eight dollars, I'd be interested to see it.


you see where your last $8 got you - drunk and hungover most likely and busted up- good move- money well spent.

sorry dude- I just cant ignore the elephant thats standing on the couch like the rest of these " survivor" types can.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Randy Rooster said:


> you see where your last $8 got you - drunk and hungover most likely and busted up- good move- money well spent.
> 
> sorry dude- I just cant ignore the elephant thats standing on the couch like the rest of these " survivor" types can.



Actually we have enough compassion to care for the person and not work on doing a put down job on them. "survivor" types. 

If you don't think much of this group, please feel free to not bother with us.
And I thought you said you were gone, some time ago.

I guess we must have something to interest you, even if we don't see elephant's in the room according to you.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I probably wouldn't go drinking with the dude as I'm old enough to know better than to end up with MY ribs busted up somewhere, but that don't mean I'm unwilling to throw out a little amateur medical advice. Geesh.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe Swamp Man has swine flu?


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

swamp man said:


> I swear, If I could only watch the Saints game, I think I'd feel better.


I hope the results make you feel better Nick. I found it quite depressing. I hope you're feeling better. Good luck at the doc's.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Randy Rooster said:


> you see where your last $8 got you - drunk and hungover most likely and busted up- good move- money well spent.
> 
> sorry dude- I just cant ignore the elephant thats standing on the couch like the rest of these " survivor" types can.


Nice. You managed to insult Nick and all the other posters on this thread all at the same time. Good job.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Earnie, that advice was not amateur.. lol


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ernie..sorry i always spell your name wrong....where did you get your training?


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Randy Rooster said:


> you see where your last $8 got you - drunk and hungover most likely and busted up- good move- money well spent.
> 
> sorry dude- I just cant ignore the elephant thats standing on the couch like the rest of these " survivor" types can.


Well, Cockadoodledoo! :hobbyhors

Not lookin' to get into a whole big thing with ya', RR, but let's back up, aaight? What elephant? From where I'm standing, you've now switched elephants, as the first one you saw was shown not to exist.

Your first (unhelpful) post was an odd attempt to suggest that the cost of a trip to a cheap bar is somewhere near equal to that of a trip to the doctor, a trip that will most likely require quite a bit of testing, which is....err...ridiculous.

This post, however, is a whole new elephant, as you're questioning my decision-making abilities and possibly my character, which is fair enough (and I don't really care, anyway), but let's don't pretend it's the same elephant, okay?

....but I'm over it.

I brought my query to the "survival types", as I thought they might be the right folks to shed a little light on it....after all, surely this is something that's been considered by at least some of them, and I think I may have seen some similar discussions here before. When and if the fan goes brown, medical care and controlling infection without the aid of a hospital WILL BE an issue, period.....we don't have to look far back in history to see this (i.e. Katrina). Shootouts with the roving hoards of dirtbags and all that other fun stuff to discuss may or may not happen, depending on an individual's area and situation, but infection and the necessity of medication doesn't descriminate.

Had I found some Clavamox or somethin' at the feed store, I suppose it woulda' been an interesting experiment, but the clinics will start opening soon, and I'll see who I can get in with. I did get some good responses and useful info out of the thread, and I appreciate that much. 

It was also nice to find out that I have a fellow prepper in the area, so thank you, Jamala.  I'll most likely hit the place over on 98 & 40th, and might even stop in next door for a coupla' chili-cheese dogs with extra onions and a root beer.

I'll let y'all know what the doc turns up. Y'all keep your fingers crossed that he turns me loose with some Lortabs or somethin'.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you.
Hate to see you've been down with this for several days now. 

Sorry about your layoff. I'm losing one of my part times as the end of this week marks the closing of the store. Another one bites the dust. But I guess it's good you don't have the pressure of work piling up while you're down.

Hope you get the most positive news, and for the smallest expense! Feel better!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

longrider said:


> My vet says that animal drugs are the same stuff humans get- no difference. In fact my brothers dog takes the same High Blood Pressure medicine I do. Which is good to know. His scripts are filled at walmart just like mine.


Just wanted to warn people not to take this statement at face value. Yes, the drugs animals and humans take that have the same *names* are the same drugs. But there are animal antibiotics that are dangerous or deadly for humans to take. A rancher here died a few years ago by accidentally getting injected with a cow antibiotic, don't remember the name of it right now. Nothing they could do for him. They called his family into the er so he could say goodbye.
If anyone is going to take an animal med at least make sure it is a drug approved for humans.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

LOL!! I think RR is practicing on us for the lines and attitude he will use on the zombie hoards when they show up at his door post TEOTWAWKI...."you want food?? So just what did YOU waste YOUR money on, booze???"

Moving on, no life expierence is wasted if one survives it and learns from it. Swampman now has a new potential friend,good advice and the location of more medical help. Provided his dog comes back with a good vet check; it is all win/win. Unfortunately them older dogs IS hard to train, and never quite believe they maybe outa learn new tricks. "wink-wink"


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Cliff said:


> Just wanted to warn people not to take this statement at face value. Yes, the drugs animals and humans take that have the same *names* are the same drugs. But there are animal antibiotics that are dangerous or deadly for humans to take. A rancher here died a few years ago by accidentally getting injected with a cow antibiotic, don't remember the name of it right now. Nothing they could do for him. They called his family into the er so he could say goodbye.
> If anyone is going to take an animal med at least make sure it is a drug approved for humans.


Probably Micotil. Pretty hard to miss if you can read, it has a big WARNING - can be fatal to humans (or something very similar) on it. It's actually treatable most of the time, there have been over 2000 cases where people accidentally injected themselves with a small amount and only about 13 fatalities, with over half of those being suicides.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I think it is also a concern that the dosages of human and animal antibiotics may be very much different so one has to be careful there as well. I can think of many better ways to die than taking an overdose of Combiotic or pen g...lol.

But there are meds that people take and horses/dogs use that are the same - penicillian is just one of those, but of course, watch the dosage.

And Swampman..you mean you could pop yourself in the leg with a needle? Now to add to the nagfest..what did the doctor say???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - have you made it back from the doctor's office yet? What he/she said about the problem. 
I think you could say, we're worried about you some.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay - have you made it back from the doctor's office yet? What he/she said about the problem.
> I think you could say, we're worried about you some.


Yeah.. Surely by the end of the day? hope so.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep, made it back just a while ago, had to make some calls to quell the lamentations of the women, and Ma ain't exactly the easiest person in the world to end a conversation with. What sucks, though, is my girlfriend's ship headed out late last night and probably won't be back at port for a few days, so she'll undoubtedly be worried as can be until she's back in cell service.

One cracked rib, one bruised rib, sverely bruised muscle tissue, and doc thinks the fever is due to an unrelated virus, making the injury more painful than it would be normally. He didn't prescribe an antibiotic, cuz if it don't get better soon, he'll want to do blood tests, and if I have antibiotics in my system, it'll skew the results.

I did go see Dr. Massey, the man Jamala suggested. For sure, a great guy with the proper demeanor for his trade, a fine facility, and plenty of cute nurses, being my preference unless they're taking blood, in which case I want the old haggard nurse with forty years of needle-weilding under her belt.

I did some comparison shopping via the phone, and was really surprised at how fair his pricing was versus a few other place I called who wanted waaaaaaaaay more money for the same thing. Basic visit-$49, chest x-ray (three shots taken) $65, and they filled my lortab prescription in-house for $15. That's really fair pricing IMO, and had I known I coulda' got a deal like that, I woulda' gone sooner. 

So, thanks again, Jamala, for the heads up. When I get myself back in shape, give a holler, and I'll grill you and hubby the best burgers y'all ever had. Bring your armaments out here to Possum lane of y'all wanna', cuz I've got a good place to shoot, and we'll make an afternoon of it.

Gonna' take it easy the rest of the week, and hopefully be in shape to get some work done by monday. I've drummed up a little work and have a coupla' flagstone walks to build, but totin' around 94 lb bags of portland cement probably ain't in the cards for the next day or so.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Glad to hear you are gonna live That was some seriously reasonably priced doctorin'! If that virus is the same one going around here, get plenty of rest and keep a close watch on it. It turned into bronchitis and sinus infections for us. You sure don't want the cough we had with it...not with those sore ribs!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

swamp man said:


> One cracked rib, one bruised rib, sverely bruised muscle tissue, and doc thinks the fever is due to an unrelated virus, making the injury more painful than it would be normally. o.


HA! so what do I win?  glad to hear you're ok, it's always a good sign when you're still onery and will throw a punch 

you can watch Roadhouse(or...maybe you prefer Coyote Ugly, heh) while you're recooping :nana:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sure glad to see you went to the doctor and got meds and all that stuff.

And you don't have to be a forum stranger either....

Angie


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Good to hear. 
Take care.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

So glad you got to see Dr. Massey and got some help. Keep us posted on your recovery


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I sure hope you don't go lifting heavy objects too soon. (I'm a wife, so yes...I have perfected nagging) I cracked ribs and it took a couple months before the evil pain started to subside. oh...and it took me a month to finally hit the ER.I thought I was rather brilliant to want xrays to see if a broken rib was abusing a vital organ. I began the conversation with 'I KNOW you can't do anything for cracked ribs, but I just want an xray to be sure nothing else is going on.' for around $400., what I got was lectures from every person who felt like talking that day...telling me they couldn't do anything for cracked ribs...so basically I was stupid for being there. sheesh...gotta love paying for being more annoyed than you already are, right? lol did FINALLY get the xray...and I lived.  but it did take a good long time to be pain free, so be CAREFUL. 

I wish my story was a bar fight. my ribs got cracked cause I had my dog's (see avatar) leash wrapped around my arm so he was right beside me. well..he saw a stray dog poke out from under the porch...zero to sixty in less time than I had to yell 'stop'. slammed me into the side of the house without the benefit of even putting out my hands. and yes...the ER people also thought my story was too stupid...so I got to pay for rolling eyeballs, too.  ever happens again...I'm gonna say BAR FIGHT. (and no...don't do that wrap the leash around my arm thingie anymore)


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

As you like, most folks find out, there really aint much at the feed store any longer for veterinary supplies in the form of anit-biotics..... Pen G from the penicillin family of drugs is about the only ting non-prescription anymore, and that wont touch most ailments and unless a person is sure that they are not allergic they aught not be injecting themself with it either. 

A tetracycline tablet for cleaning fish tanks is available still in some pet shops, it will turn to a bad substance after a period of time i am told..... 

the government has made it near impossible for folks to treat themself with big pharma drugs, but if you make friends with a veternarian, they can go a long way towrds filling out a few things in a medkit at a reasonable price so i hear [no I aint got any veternarian friends since i dont have but one old onery dawg that dont do much but chase cars and bite insurance salesmen] 

My wife went in for a chest x-ray a couple months back, office visit, $107.00 and they muffed one x-ray but charged for it anyhow, whole thing ended up $400.00 and they can just wait til we git around to paying more than $10 a month for awhile.... if they were reasonable they could git paid off qwiker...... stillhve that boxing ring for sale if anyone is interested..... old enough to have had Jack Dempsey in it as a refereee....... entertainment for the parking lot crowd!

William
Idaho


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Glad you're mending up, kind of a pain to be in pain ain't it! Just to re-state the warning about Micotil, Tilmicosin, it can be deadly stuff. 
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/45984.php

Clavamox is a varient of Penicillian I think. More effective, not something I'd want to guess at a dosage for.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> stillhve that boxing ring for sale if anyone is interested.....


 We were thinking of re-introducing entertainment to the farmers' market for 2010. We were thinking small stage but a boxing ring might draw crowds! I doubt I can get that into the budget. :sing:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

FYI: You can get Amoxicillin, Ampicillin, and Tetracycline in pill/capsule form in the Jeffers catalog - www.jefferspet.com . All are advertised as fish antibiotics, but they sure look like the generics we give people every day at the hospital.

eta: Just went to look at the site and see if they still had them - they also have cephalexin (Keflex), erythromycin, metronidazole (Flagyl), and plain penicillin. Prices start at 7.95 for 30 Tetracycine 500mg, and go up from there.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If anyone could post some of the sites for human antibiotics from out of country, that would be great - I used to have them bookmarked, but can't find them now.

Nick, glad to hear you got to the MD, and that you are doing better. Just don't overdo it while those ribs are healing up, okay?


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Glad to hear that swamp man is patched up and on the road to recovery. I just want to say that my elephant's name is Sparky and she's cute as can be. She's housebroken, lives on peanuts and will provide enough meat for a village. I have a good recipe for elephant stew but, my question is, how do you butcher an elephant?


----------

